# Low Performace - Help?



## AzulM (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello! I just recently received my new laptop from Alienware, but it seems to be performing at a ridiculously slow speed. Random actions such as email and web browsers seem to slow it down at times, and not to mention games, where it yields an extremely low frame rate. These are my system's specs:

Intel® Core™ i7 740QM (1.73 Ghz, 6MB, 4C)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit- English	
1.5GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460M DDR5	
4096MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2x2048] 
250GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive	
40cm (15.6") Wide Full HD Display (1920x1080)

It yields about 30 FPS in CS:S, I think this sytem should be able to perform better. Any suggestions as to what might be going wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's come loaded with apps and other trash software that are unneeded.
You probably have all sorts of apps running in the background that could be stopped and many completely uninstalled.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As tyree said before there will be alot of "Bloatware" that's installed on oem pc's when they ship. Press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and you will be able to open up your system manager to see what the computers resources are being used on. Also make sure the most up to date drivers are installed.


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

instal drivers from nvidia for your graphic card .don`t use generic drivers that came with windows.NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL.
also install from dell site all the drivers again .after that look in control panel /device manager to see if there are some yellow signs.
hope it`s helpfull. 
peter .romania .computer service owner.


----------



## AzulM (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the insight! I'll make sure all drivers are genuine and fully updated. I will also try to eliminate as many unnecessary applications and processes as possible; I hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM drivers should be obtained from the manufacture. Aftermarket drivers may not work and or cause issues.


----------

